# Western Nd deer hunting



## Carpslayer (Aug 5, 2014)

I will be attending school North Dakota next andI was thinking about planning a bow hunting trip to western nd. I'm pretty sure won't be able to get the any deer license but not exactly sure. Are there good numbers of whitetails? How about mule deer? Any help is appreciated


----------

